# How would I make a Donut Cake



## gpalexiades (Aug 28, 2007)

I need to make 2 birthday cakes this weekend. I would like to make 1 donut cake. I was thinking of making it in 2 round cake pans. Maybe with a hole in the middle, but not sure how to put the hole. Or maybe without a hole and filling them with cream, jelly etc. Then stacking them on top of each other with glaze in the middle as glue and maybe some glaze on top. I would like to make it using a raised dount mix. Do you thing this type of donut cake will turn out ok? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 28, 2007)

To make the hole in the center, place a round item in the pan before you pour in the batter.  You could use a small Pyrex custard cup, which would be oven-safe.  Can't offer any other suggestions, but it's a start.

Don't worry there'll be more.  At least you have a couple of days to get the project figured out and done.


----------



## QSis (Aug 28, 2007)

Um, I'm not sure I'm getting the picture here, gp, but could you make a cake in a tube pan, then slice it in half horizontally?

That's what I do when I want to frost a layer inside.

Lee


----------



## gpalexiades (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, I could do that, but it wouldn't look like 2 whole donuts stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 28, 2007)

What came to mind was using that gizmo, I think it's for coring pineapple, to make the hole in the center of the cake AFTER it is baked.  I have never tried it but thought of it as I was reading your question.


----------



## muzzlet (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a pan for making cakes in the shape of donuts:
http://cooksdream.com/Merchant2/mer...ode=NOR3982&Category_Code=BCC&Product_Count=1
Maybe you could use something like this? Bake the donut-cakes and frost and stack them up?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 28, 2007)

The only problem with this pan, muzzlet, is that it produces donut-sized "cakes."  I think the OP wants a large-sized donut cake.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 28, 2007)

Use two angel food cake pans and fill them only 1/4 to 1/3 full.  This will give you two doughnut shaped cakes with holes in the middle.

Angel food cake pan:


----------



## *amy* (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's one I found in a google:

http://www.recipezaar.com/176180


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Use two angel food cake pans and fill them only 1/4 to 1/3 full. This will give you two doughnut shaped cakes with holes in the middle.


 
I was thinking the same thing, only I'd use a bundt pan to give it more of a doughnut shape.






What you might want to do is stop in at the bakery closest to your local police station. I bet they've made a LOT of doughnut shaped birthday cakes.


----------



## QSis (Aug 29, 2007)

Caine said:


> I was thinking the same thing, only I'd use a bundt pan to give it more of a doughnut shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that would give the cake bottoms the rounded shape. Here's a picture of a sour cream banana cake made in a bundt pan (make 2 and stack for donut cake)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://farm1.static.flickr.com/145/438160056_e217a09141.jpg&imgrefurl=http://veganyumyum.com/2007/03/sour-cream-banana-bundt-cake/&h=500&w=333&sz=124&hl=en&start=25&tbnid=OMWevljKQQq8uM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=87&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbundt%2Bpan%26start%3D20%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN

Lee


----------



## jasonr (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh, I see, you want to make a doughnut _ shaped _ cake. I thought you actually wanted to make two giant doughnuts and use them as bases for a cake. 

It would actually be a pretty cool idea, now that I think of it. The trouble would be finding a deep fryer that was big enough


----------

